# Why do you want a tshirt line.



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wondering what is the reason that you wanna start a clothing line.

Whats your drive
Whats your push
Why do you want one.
??????

Just trying see what motivated people.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I like making things, designing things, and wearing funny T-shirts. I also like autonomy, so working for myself is a plus.


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a niche that I'm passionate about. I've been afraid of failure, so that is not a drive, it's a big hindrance. I need to make money...no, like I really do need it. I can pull off good customer service, but work better alone and prefer too. I enjoy the design process. Now, to just jump out of my fear phase and get started, along with watching the information overload! (that's why I haven't been on in a long while )


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

As a 6xlt male I got tired of going to the Club and seeing everyone else in Trendy Clothing and my only option was a Blank Tee that told nothing about my Personality or style. So if you cant find it then make it right!!!


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

I just love to make designs and print it on the shirt. It's my passion..


----------



## imagesinthewind (Mar 12, 2013)

I love the design part. I don't need to make the shirts, but I do need to make the designs.

Luckily I do shirts for our Little League, my roller derby team and some custom work when needed. If help fill my void.

I do keep up on the new ways to get colors on dark shirts without white toner. Still looking for the perfect transfer sheets.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

This days customized t shirts are on great trend. so just gave a taught that why not start on,because people usually go on-line to print custom t shirt an later some times well not be satisfied . so if they had a store to print designs on the t shirt they usually get creative and they will also be satisfied this store is just a helping centre for people to print their designs on t-shirt


----------



## BrandMarinade (Dec 20, 2014)

freedom of expression. if you can think it, you can make it.


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

To do what I love doing the most, I love screen printing, I love designing things.


----------



## watchdaride (Sep 17, 2009)

you can sell your creativity and not compete with $5 shirts


----------

